# What month do you think AC3DS will be released in?



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry sorry sorry I'm sure this has been asked so many times, please don't hate me :c
But I'm just curious about when you guys think it'll be released for Europe, America etc.
I'm not clued in when it comes to games and nintendo, I've only ever played animal crossing (and a bit of mario a few years ago) so I have no idea how long it usually takes to translate a whole game and get it released.
I was kind of hoping for a late February release (because that's around my birthday ) but I'm doubting it now. I'll be gutted if they wait until June 

They did say it would be the first quarter of 2013 though, so that's January, February, March... which would be great


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 14, 2012)

They actually said first half of 2013, i. e. January-June. I'm assuming a release around late March/April.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm thinking April or June


----------



## TheFarmboy (Oct 14, 2012)

Considering it might be out in the first half of 2013, I would give it a range of somewhere between March to May. Give or take a month.


----------



## Winona (Oct 14, 2012)

Of course, Q1-Q2 means that it actually could be released in June. But at the risk of being naive, I daresay that this is way too late though. Nintendo is a modern company and having months between release dates of the same game is not a modern way to solve this issue.

So I suggest that they take like nearly half a year from now on, which would me a *veeery* late release though. February/ March is my guess.


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 14, 2012)

LilyElizabeth said:


> I was kind of hoping for a late February release (because that's around my birthday ) but I'm doubting it now. I'll be gutted if they wait until June
> 
> They did say it would be the first quarter of 2013 though, so that's January, February, March... which would be great



My birthday is late february too, so i hope it will be out in time for my birthday too.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 14, 2012)

I am thinking March, but I hope it's early February in time for the Festivale because that's my favorite holiday for Wifi'ing.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I am thinking March, but I hope it's early February in time for the Festivale because that's my favorite holiday for Wifi'ing.



I really hope it's February because then it will seem really close after christmas. So when all the festive celebrations are over I'll suddenly remember animal crossing and be really excited again ^^


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 14, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I'm thinking April or June


I hope it will release on 19th of April. (Three days after my birthday)


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 14, 2012)

For Luigi's Mansion they were more specific, and said first quarter (I think), but for AC they just said first half. So I'm guessing it's gonna release in the second quarter.


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 14, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> My birthday is late february too, so i hope it will be out in time for my birthday too.



Wow. My birthday is late February too. What if we're all the same person, but from alternate universes or some other science crap?

Also, my birthday is extremely easy to remember: 2/22.


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> For Luigi's Mansion they were more specific, and said first quarter (I think), but for AC they just said first half. So I'm guessing it's gonna release in the second quarter.



I think it's just that Nintendo isn't sure when the translation will be done, because it can take a long time, and vary much more than other games because Animal Crossing is basically built around dialogue. And then it might take about a month or even just a few weeks to translate Luigi's Mansion 2 where Animal Crossing has likely started translating months ago. For all we know, Animal Crossing could come out before Luigi's Mansion 2. If Animal Crossing were to definitely be released in Q2, it wouldn't be first half, it would be Q2.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 14, 2012)

DonutCannon said:


> Wow. My birthday is late February too. What if we're all the same person, but from alternate universes or some other science crap?
> 
> Also, my birthday is extremely easy to remember: 2/22.


 My brthday is also pretty easy, 8/8


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 14, 2012)

I think March through May. I think they are done with the game, they just have a plan.

Why bother releasing the US version (for example at least) before the Wii U? Sure, AC has a bigger fanbase, but the Wii U would foreshadow it.

Now if they released it way after, don't you think it would gain more sales?


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I think March through May. I think they are done with the game, they just have a plan.
> 
> Why bother releasing the US version (for example at least) before the Wii U? Sure, AC has a bigger fanbase, but the Wii U would foreshadow it.
> 
> Now if they released it way after, don't you think it would gain more sales?



I agree...they are done with the game, they are just waiting for the perfect marketing moment to release it.  They are releasing to Japan now because that market is not really into home consoles, whereas the other world markets are, so they are releasing WII U.   My guess is they are going to hold AC until the release fervor dies for WII U, which should land sometime in February.  Since they have not released Luigi's Mansion to Japan yet, I would  daresay that it will possibly come in the same order for the rest  of the world.  I am not sure how popular LM is over AC, so I could be wrong there.


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I think March through May. I think they are done with the game, they just have a plan.
> 
> Why bother releasing the US version (for example at least) before the Wii U? Sure, AC has a bigger fanbase, but the Wii U would foreshadow it.
> 
> Now if they released it way after, don't you think it would gain more sales?



I wish Nintendo would let people pay double to get a game early. They would likely make craploads of profit.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 14, 2012)

DonutCannon said:


> I wish Nintendo would let people pay double to get a game early. They would likely make craploads of profit.



But remember, Nintendo can't force the stores to sell something for a price. Thats what MRSP is.

The only exception is when its sold on the eShop, they can do whatever price they want.

And also, we got ACCF before Japan did. Translating was short. Yeah, AC3DS has mountains of texts, but its NOA translaters. You never know


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in the March-May boat, so I think I'm gonna go with April. I think those three months are the most likely, so I just picked to middle man out of them. Although, my birthday is in May. 

It would actually be kind of ironic if I got it on my birthday, because my mom prepaid for the game on my birthday last year, so it would be like I was getting my 18th birthday present for my 19th birthday.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 14, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I'm in the March-May boat, so I think I'm gonna go with April. I think those three months are the most likely, so I just picked to middle man out of them. Although, my birthday is in May.
> 
> It would actually be kind of ironic if I got it on my birthday, because my mom prepaid for the game on my birthday last year, so it would be like I was getting my 18th birthday present for my 19th birthday.



Aha that would be pretty cool :') I'd be annoyed if it comes out like a day after my birthday xD


----------



## Trakker (Oct 14, 2012)

2nd week of April


----------



## Peach (Oct 14, 2012)

The release date could be determined by localisation priority.  Since there's a very positive reception regarding the media content of Tobidase Doubutsu no Mori, not just in Japan, but also in English-speaking countries (any others?), priority could change.  If demand or positive feedback increases, we could see an earlier release, provided it does not conflict with other first party releases.


----------



## revika (Oct 14, 2012)

I've seen AC's release date being in the 2nd quarter. So it's very likely (at this pace) that it will be released April or May.


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm praying for March...


----------



## deadendking (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm hoping it's late February, but I'm pretty sure it'll probably be out in March or April.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 14, 2012)

March-June.

Hoping for anything earlier is silly.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 14, 2012)

You guys remember when the 3DS came out? Nintendo said it would come out before the end of March in America. It came on the very LAST Sunday in March. They waited until the very last moment to release it.

I have the same prediction for this game. I think Luigi's Mansion will be released in early Q1, and then Animal Crossing will be released on June 30th, the last Sunday in June.

I'd also like to point out that NoA has been ignoring every popular IP (Kid Icarus doesn't count, as it's not something anyone was asking for) EXCEPT Mario. Luigi's Mansion is within the Mario canon. So my prediction is they'll continue to place importance on Mario games (I'm bitter because I don't like platformers) over other IPs, including Animal Crossing. NoA has been on my bad side for this since a few months after the release of the 3DS. (Although I am excited for Luigi's Mansion and Paper Mario, I'd like to see more IPs actually released.)

I'd also like to point out that I think the game is probably done as well, they're just purposefully holding back the release. Although I think it has less to do with the Wii U and more to do with the fact that they think Paper Mario will sell more AND sell more consoles during the holiday season. They just care about Mario selling better... Although as far as I know the Wii U may be a factor as well. I just don't think it's the primary factor.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know about Nintendo favoring Mario..
But NoA sure as hell does. Whatever image is most recognized is what they think is going to be the best to focus on. EVERYONE knows about Mario. Not everyone knows about some of the other titles. but..

From what I can tell, AC3DS has been the most worked on title for the 3DS so far. But you're right on the fact that the game is done, they're just waiting to release it at a good time when it'll sell the best. The Wii U and whatever other games they plan on releasing after that are what is making the release so far away.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 15, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't know about Nintendo favoring Mario..
> But NoA sure as hell does. Whatever image is most recognized is what they think is going to be the best to focus on. EVERYONE knows about Mario. Not everyone knows about some of the other titles. but..
> 
> From what I can tell, AC3DS has been the most worked on title for the 3DS so far. But you're right on the fact that the game is done, they're just waiting to release it at a good time when it'll sell the best. The Wii U and whatever other games they plan on releasing after that are what is making the release so far away.


I meant NoA when I said they were favoring Mario. I should have been more specific.

WW sold ridiculously well in America. A lot of people know about the other titles. Mario games just sell the best, and the slow start of the 3DS seems to have made NoA too nervous to take a chance ion any IP except Kid Icarus. NoA has only been releasing games that sell the best, not any games that just sell well. (Aka, Mario versus non-Mario.)

I don't think it has anything to do with when AC:3DS will sell best. I think they'll release it during a time when they have low games sales because they think it won't do as well as Mario in the States. I think the best release times are reserved for Mario games. (For example, Paper Mario being release soon, during the holidays, instead of Animal Crossing.)

And again, I don't think the Wii U is a big factor. Otherwise they wouldn't be releasing Paper Mario either. It's simply a matter of 'Paper Mario is filling the Holiday Nintendo 3DS big game slot,' because it will sell better because it's Mario.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd say around April


----------



## Frisket (Oct 15, 2012)

I suppose June would be better for my degree, and at least term time moves fast. I'm hoping for Feb, but I think realistically it will be May-June. I hope it's not early May cause then my exams are gonna be compromised


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2012)

3rd week of May.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope the game releases either on April or early May.


----------



## Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

Since they're Nintendo, they like to drag things to a date which is reaaallly unsuspected... So I presume that if its 1/4 of next year, its March and if its 1/2 of next year, its June...


----------



## Anna (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to say January but I know it will be March or May, stupid really


----------



## Toeto (Oct 15, 2012)

I think March / May, let's hope for March.


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 15, 2012)

March 3.


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 15, 2012)

Flygon said:


> I meant NoA when I said they were favoring Mario. I should have been more specific.
> 
> WW sold ridiculously well in America. A lot of people know about the other titles. Mario games just sell the best, and the slow start of the 3DS seems to have made NoA too nervous to take a chance ion any IP except Kid Icarus. NoA has only been releasing games that sell the best, not any games that just sell well. (Aka, Mario versus non-Mario.)
> 
> ...



I've been watching their 3DS Facebook page, and right now they are making a huge deal over Pokemon.  Every time I see a post from their page on my newsfeed, I pop a comment reminding them that there are AC fans out here waiting (not that I think it will do any good, just for my own peace of mind).  I'm still hoping for February, because I am hoping that Luigi's Mansion will come out in the same order as it is in Japan...even if it is a vain hope.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 15, 2012)

Justin said:


> 3rd week of May.



I might be missing something, but that is oddly specific. What's happening then, if anything? Or at least what brings you to this assumption?

I'm still banking on an April...ish release. Still just feels right to me. Of course it'd be great if it came in the early months, but I just find that doubtful.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 15, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I've been watching their 3DS Facebook page, and right now they are making a huge deal over Pokemon.  Every time I see a post from their page on my newsfeed, I pop a comment reminding them that there are AC fans out here waiting (not that I think it will do any good, just for my own peace of mind).  I'm still hoping for February, because I am hoping that Luigi's Mansion will come out in the same order as it is in Japan...even if it is a vain hope.



Good point. Pokemon is another IP they focus on a ton, although oddly BW2 was for DS. (So we know we won't get a 3DS pokemon game for awhile. Or a main series one, at least.)

That would be nice, but I think Luigi's mansion was confirmed for Q1? Let me check... Yeah, here it is. So we're basically comfirmed May or June for the release date.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 15, 2012)

Considering its out in Japan in November, I'm gonna say late February- mid march.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 15, 2012)

For some reason I keep thinking March. It's just sort of in the middle of Jan-June, but it's sooner than April.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 15, 2012)

It has to be after March, because Luigi's Mansion is coming between January and March. Source


----------



## Pudge (Oct 15, 2012)

So, they can't release both? 

Well if not March, then I think (and hope) it'll be April.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 15, 2012)

KyahCA said:


> So, they can't release both?
> 
> Well if not March, then I think (and hope) it'll be April.



They generally release games at least three months apart. So hope that Luigi's Mansion is released in Jan or Feb so we get AC by May or early June.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 15, 2012)

I was hoping one month from now
But that isn't happening.


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 15, 2012)

Flygon said:


> Good point. Pokemon is another IP they focus on a ton, although oddly BW2 was for DS. (So we know we won't get a 3DS pokemon game for awhile. Or a main series one, at least.)
> 
> That would be nice, but I think Luigi's mansion was confirmed for Q1? Let me check... Yeah, here it is. So we're basically comfirmed May or June for the release date.



That doesn't mean that LM will come out before AC, as AC currently has a full first half estimation.  It could mean that AC is coming in January and LM in March.  Then both would be fulfilling their estimations.  They could also push LM back again, as they have done a few times already.


----------



## Skye (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm with a lot of people. For some reason, my mind keeps migrating towards March. I have no idea how long they usually wait to release it after Japan, but they might still have some last minute touches. This game holds a lot of dialogue and it might not all be translated yet. Plus even if NOA's done, that doesn't mean the PAL versions are, and don't they usually release it within a few days of each other? I heard it takes longer to translate PAL versions because of the different languages anyway. I'm hoping they pull a miracle though and have it out possibly February (though I know it won't happen).


----------



## Flygon (Oct 16, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> That doesn't mean that LM will come out before AC, as AC currently has a full first half estimation.  It could mean that AC is coming in January and LM in March.  Then both would be fulfilling their estimations.  They could also push LM back again, as they have done a few times already.



To start, it's extremely unlikely that they would release any games in January, especially as that would be less than three months after Paper Mario. But the holiday season makes things weird... But that only makes it less likely they'll release anything in January, because it's right after the holidays. And if they did do that, they'd have to release it Jan 1st and Luigi's mansion at the very end of March to have a 3 month gap. Which is also very, very unlikely.

All this points to one thing: They don't have room for two releases inside Q1. And they already confirmed LM for that timeslot.

But would it be awesome if they released it on January 1st?

As for the push-back idea, it's certainly possible. But because we have no data indicating they will or won't, (although I would argue the fact that they already have makes it less likely) we can't rely on that for an accurate estimation of release order or release dates.

So while it's certainly possible that AC could come before LM, and we could get it early next year, it's much more likely that LM will come first and we'll get AC late next year.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 16, 2012)

You know, I'll be optimistic for once. I think it'll be released in January or Febuary because it's been almost a three year wait for it. Maybe. Probably a March-May release, though.


----------



## Paint (Oct 16, 2012)

Around April, probably. I'd love for it to be released sooner than that, though. Feburary would be perfect.


----------



## MattVariety (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm gonna say May-June. Didn't the Nintendo Magazine once estimated it would be released the first quarter of 2013? Granted, they might not be the most reliable source, but a push from the first quarter to suddenly including the second quarter makes me think that they're planning to release it some time in the second quarter. And, like previously stated by other members here, they probably would like to give a good month or two before it officially releases to advertise and make Nintendo Directs like they did for Tobidase Doubutsu No Mori. So, in all honestly, May or June sounds like the most realistic timespan for the official U.S. release.


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 17, 2012)

I hate that Nintendo has to be a company and has to make money. I really want a November release. Why can't they just push the Wii U back?  Animal Crossing is clearly superior to the Wii U.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

Because 

New console>New game.

Also, pretty much everything MattVariety said is the most likely case.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 18, 2012)

If they only gave us a release date, the stress would be over.
Then we would know where we stand.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 18, 2012)

Toeto said:


> If they only gave us a release date, the stress would be over.
> Then we would know where we stand.



Exactly. I wouldn't be too upset if I found out it was going to be released in June, but I want to know for sure at least.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2012)

June will be here before you know it.
Besides, there are a ton of great games coming out soon to pass the time with.


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 18, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> June will be here before you know it.
> Besides, there are a ton of great games coming out soon to pass the time with.



Sure there is, providing you play anything besides Animal Crossing.  I have not found any games that I want to play that I want to get.


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 19, 2012)

Toeto said:


> If they only gave us a release date, the stress would be over.
> Then we would know where we stand.



Yes, agreed. Why do they always have to keep us in the dark?! If they released in May... then that's 6 MONTHS to translate the game! >;(


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 19, 2012)

Well there IS a lot to translate, plus if they add in new holidays for other regions they have to program all of that as well. Plus there's the whole making sure they take out what they feel they 'need' to (if you ask me, I don't think anything should be removed, even if a holiday in Japan doesn't make as much sense in places like America).

I think it may come out sometime around May or June. I haven't been this excited for an Animal Crossing game since I first read about Population Growing in Nintendo Power all those years ago, so even then and knowing why it could be taking so long is just driving me up the wall! I want this game in my hands yesterday!


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 21, 2012)

I kind of doubt that they'll tell us the release date until a few days before the actual release. I'm probably wrong, but maybe they want to surprise us? If they announce it a few days before the release, then we'll all be like, OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD!!!!!!! and order it straightaway. But I don't think thats how Nintendo like to do things xD


----------



## saratoga (Oct 21, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> Yes, agreed. Why do they always have to keep us in the dark?! If they released in May... then that's 6 MONTHS to translate the game! >;(



You are assuming that the start the translation process when the game is released in Japan. That is never the case. They are most likely 100% or close to 100% finished with the English translation, _now_. The reason for not releasing it is pretty obvious...they don't want to take attention away from some of their major games: Paper Mario, etc and more than that--they don't want to take away attention from the Wii U and its release. This is good strategy on Nintendo's part, in order to ensure more sales for everything all around.

That being said, people just need to be patient


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 21, 2012)

saratoga said:


> That being said, people just need to be patient



But we did our waiting! Twelve years of it! In Azkaban!!!


----------



## Skye (Oct 21, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> I kind of doubt that they'll tell us the release date until a few days before the actual release. I'm probably wrong, but maybe they want to surprise us? If they announce it a few days before the release, then we'll all be like, OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD!!!!!!! and order it straightaway. But I don't think thats how Nintendo like to do things xD



There's only one reason I'm against this idea, and that's because some people might not have the money ready. Sure, people are saving up or something might happen and they need to spend that money, but it would be unfair to those who really want it and can't get it based on this reason. I myself have the money and have 'pre-ordered' it on Amazon, so it doesn't apply to me, but it does others. Other than that, I kind of like that idea. Nintendo doesn't like to use the element of surprise a lot, so I don't see it happening, but it'd be a change of pace :3


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm thinking the release date will be announced at least a couple of months in advance. Announcing too late could actually hurt sales because as Sylph stated, if people don't have the money for the game, people won't buy it. I think that if it is released in May, the release date will officially be given in March.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 21, 2012)

I just realized that no matter what the release date is going to be, it's going to probably come along after this December. Meaning I'm never going to get to read about it in Nintendo Power like I did with Population Growing.

Just gave myself so many sads, man.


----------



## blumiere (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm torn between realistic standards for Nintendo (they drag things out as far as they can) and a realistic time distance for international releases. June fits the former criteria, but the latter makes March more likely. Even Kingdom Hearts 3D, which was also very text-heavy, was released in NA only 5 months after Japan. I wish we could just have a release date to start the long countdown, but until then I'll keep my fingers crossed for sometime-before-March. /foreveroptimistic


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 21, 2012)

The game is already translated.  They are holding it because NA/EU have BIG expectations as far as WiiU sales, which will start with this november/december.  They don't want to take any fire away from either release, as they are both huge, so when the WiiU sales stop being so nuts (and Luigi's Mansion, I assume) AC3DS will get a real release date.  

I just wanted to say we aren't waiting for the game to finish, we are waiting for the most profitable launch date.


----------



## Trakker (Oct 22, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> I just realized that no matter what the release date is going to be, it's going to probably come along after this December. Meaning I'm never going to get to read about it in Nintendo Power like I did with Population Growing.
> 
> Just gave myself so many sads, man.



Not just probably it's already been announced first half of next year


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2012)

PapaNer said:


> The game is already translated.  They are holding it because NA/EU have BIG expectations as far as WiiU sales, which will start with this november/december.  They don't want to take any fire away from either release, as they are both huge, so when the WiiU sales stop being so nuts (and Luigi's Mansion, I assume) AC3DS will get a real release date.
> 
> I just wanted to say we aren't waiting for the game to finish, we are waiting for the most profitable launch date.



Which just kind of stinks :/ Honestly, a 3DS game is not going to criticize sales for the WiiU...in fact, most people I know want both. 

Not to mention my whole family would pick up the new Animal Crossing


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 22, 2012)

Trakker said:


> Not just probably it's already been announced first half of next year



Oh, I know that. I was just saying that since we know it wont have a release date until next year, I'll never see a preview of it in Nintendo Power since the magazine is ending its run this December.  When I first heard about this game I'd hoped I'd get to read all about it like I did for the GameCube title.


----------



## MattVariety (Oct 22, 2012)

saratoga said:


> You are assuming that the start the translation process when the game is released in Japan. That is never the case. *They are most likely 100% or close to 100% finished with the English translation, now*. The reason for not releasing it is pretty obvious...they don't want to take attention away from some of their major games: Paper Mario, etc and more than that--they don't want to take away attention from the Wii U and its release. This is good strategy on Nintendo's part, in order to ensure more sales for everything all around.
> 
> That being said, people just need to be patient




You really think so? While that does sound a bit optimistic, I guess it does make sense to a degree. Plus, you're an experienced translator, so you know how long it would take to translate something like Animal Crossing. Taking logic into the matter and considering how quickly you translate the game, I'd say the whole translation process throughout the whole Nintendo staff would take about a month or less. I never thought of it that way!

But, yeah, it's not a matter of how long it's going to take them to make the game, it's a matter of when they're going to release it. With all these major releases coming out, it's definitely not going to be a March/May release, nevertheless a Christmas release.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 22, 2012)

Just try to estimate based off this



> Animal Crossing GN NA: September 15, 2002
> Animal Crossing WW NA: December 5 2005
> Animal Crossing CF NA: November 16 2008



He some stuff to keep in mind

We got City Folk 4 Days before Japan.
We got Wild World 12 days after Japan

How long does it take professionals to translate all Kanji to English? With technology today, it could be a couple weeks. 

Let's all hope for a Spring 2013 release date...


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 22, 2012)

Just try to estimate based off this



> Animal Crossing GN NA: September 15, 2002
> Animal Crossing WW NA: December 5 2005
> Animal Crossing CF NA: November 16 2008



He some stuff to keep in mind

We got City Folk 4 Days before Japan.
We got Wild World 12 days after Japan


----------



## Kaia (Nov 8, 2012)

I read May 1st, 2013 somewhere..  But I also heard it will be released sometime in the first half of 2013. Guessing based on the Japanese release date, I think the game will be released in February or March in the USA. If not... x( Ima cry.


----------



## Leon (Nov 8, 2012)

I would like it to be released here in Oz around January next year hahah. But I doubt it would be released, and it would probably be released in March/April some time.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 3, 2012)

Why does it sometimes take so long for a game to be released outside of Japan? Its like they start ''thinking'' about translating it to English and other languages a couple of weeks after the Japanese releases :S....

Anyway, I think Luigi's mansion will be released in March, so I believe Animal Crossing will be released 2 months later; in May.


----------



## Kaia (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm guessing February or March. It's just an estimate. I'm guessing it'll be released in Europe a week after so. I don't really know how that works


----------



## Carole (Dec 3, 2012)

My guess is that it won't get to North America until May-June, or even later since they have already run out of physical copies and have not yet met the demand for them in Japan.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 4, 2012)

It's important to take note that localizing a title isn't only involving "translating" a lot of texts. Even if they are already, the staff has to understand the context beforehand, so they adjust the texts accordingly to make the game even more understandable for native English (or any other 3DS supported language) speakers and add/remove certain holidays. It's also difficult to predict when the localization actually started...

It might be interesting to read this page to have some insights on what the localization process actually works.

With that into account, and considering on how far the localization from NOA, I guess that April 2013 is the most realistic release windows I could think of. Maybe even March 2013 if we're lucky enough. I guess we will see that release date on Nintendo Direct this month or in next February.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 4, 2012)

The translation is likely done.. and the game isn't all Kanji. It uses hiragana and katakana as well. I'd suspect programming in new events and then testing them and such would take more work hours than the translating.


----------



## Tamerwoody (Dec 4, 2012)

Someone on tumblr said they received their 2013 Nintendo calendar from Club Nintendo, and AC:NL is the artwork for MARCH.   HINT HINT?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 4, 2012)

Tamerwoody said:


> Someone on tumblr said they received their 2013 Nintendo calendar from Club Nintendo, and AC:NL is the artwork for MARCH.   HINT HINT?!?!?!!?!?



Interesting. I hope we find out on tomorrow's nintendo direct.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 4, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Considering it might be out in the first half of 2013, I would give it a range of somewhere between March to May. Give or take a month.



March to May. Give or take a month. So your guessing February to June. That's helpful!!!!!!1


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 4, 2012)

Kaia said:


> I read May 1st, 2013 somewhere..  But I also heard it will be released sometime in the first half of 2013. Guessing based on the Japanese release date, I think the game will be released in February or March in the USA. If not... x( Ima cry.



May IS the first half of 2013


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2012)

This thread is gonna be fun to look at if we get a release date tomorrow...

Along with this thread.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 4, 2012)

Justin said:


> This thread is gonna be fun to look at if we get a release date tomorrow...
> 
> Along with this thread.



Ya think we're getting a release date tomorrow?


----------



## Mary (Dec 5, 2012)

Such reasonable and scientific guesses. I'm leaning towards march. No reason. And I know a lot of you scientists are probably right, but I don't care at the moment


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2012)

cRz said:


> Ya think we're getting a release date tomorrow?



I think there's a pretty good chance we at least get a month. Something like "you'll be able to play it this coming April". Maybe. Guess it depends when it's coming, if it's going to be more of a January-Febuary release then we should get one for sure.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm hoping March. I don't want to start my town in the middle of winter. Winter was always a quiet season in animal crossing. I wanna start my town right at the beginning of Spring.


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2012)

Justin said:


> I think there's a pretty good chance we at least get a month. Something like "you'll be able to play it this coming April". Maybe. Guess it depends when it's coming, if it's going to be more of a January-Febuary release then we should get one for sure.



I'm expecting atleast a season
but I am definitely expecting a month
not really fussed about a date, if they don't give us a date "meh" if they give us a date ... "asdfghjhkj" then i will be like "give me an australian release date senk u~ xo"


----------



## Tamerwoody (Dec 5, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I'm expecting atleast a season
> but I am definitely expecting a month
> not really fussed about a date, if they don't give us a date "meh" if they give us a date ... "asdfghjhkj" then i will be like "give me an australian release date senk u~ xo"




can we watch the language please? that word is pretty offensive.


----------



## Lotus (Dec 5, 2012)

Between March & May, I think (& I hope)


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm hoping for April, reason being it would have been my mum's 65th birthday and my mum was also a animal crossing player too.


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 6, 2012)

Wrathie83 said:


> I'm hoping for April, reason being it would have been my mum's 65th birthday and my mum was also a animal crossing player too.


If it's April, I'll get it for my birthday because it's 26th April. I'm not looking forward to the wait.


----------



## Catarsi Sol (Dec 6, 2012)

My guess is March, and more specifically between the dates of the 10th, 12th, 17th, and 19th. Though, I'm holding out for April, just in case. 

It always has seemed like to me that Nintendo (and almost any other game company) likes to release on Sundays and/or Tuesdays, at least here in the U.S., so we know what to plan for there. February is ruled out now because of Fire Emblem, so now we just need to speculate the March to June months.


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm still hoping for February, but Fire Emblem to the date I was secretly hoping for (two days before my birthday), so I guess I'll just have to keep hoping for that month.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 6, 2012)

I guessed April on another speculation thread on here, and still think April.  My money is down for 04-14-12 and I'm hoping for a concurrent release for both the EU and NA!


----------



## Viriel (Dec 6, 2012)

I would love to begin a new leaf for my birthday on March the 1st, but it seems like we're pretty screwed down here in Europe..
It would be released in April. Just before the beginning of my final exams, yeeee...


----------



## aikatears (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmm

At this point I will say March early and latest would be April, since someone got a reply from Nintendo saying they want to release before July...my dream release would be Feb.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 7, 2012)

February is definitely out of the equation.. I was hoping for then as well. With Fire Emblem being released then, that guarantees that no other game will be launching that month. March is the earliest I'd expect it now.


----------



## Catarsi Sol (Dec 7, 2012)

I know this may have been said somewhere before, but I forgot where. Why is it that EU release is always a time after a NA release? I was just looking at the release dates last night and just found it awfully puzzling. I can understand translating for the non-English speaking countries, but otherwise, I'm pretty confused. And I don't mean the big gap between the first AC, I mean WW and CF.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Dec 7, 2012)

Catarsi Sol said:


> I know this may have been said somewhere before, but I forgot where. Why is it that EU release is always a time after a NA release? I was just looking at the release dates last night and just found it awfully puzzling. I can understand translating for the non-English speaking countries, but otherwise, I'm pretty confused. And I don't mean the big gap between the first AC, I mean WW and CF.



I've been saying it, I think the main reason is just simply translation and localization. Nintendo of Europe has to program in, add dialogue for and add region specific items for the region specific events..and then test them to make sure nothing is amiss. I think that part is probably more time consuming than simply translating the game.

On top of that, I'm sure Nintendo plays the market to try and get the best sales.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 9, 2012)

JezDayy said:


> If it's April, I'll get it for my birthday because it's 26th April. I'm not looking forward to the wait.



 The time will soon fly by lol .


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm thinkin' late March or early April now.

But I wouldn't be surprised by May


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 9, 2012)

/thread


Can we close this nonsense now? please?


----------



## aikatears (Dec 9, 2012)

If only that was true....history has proven that even games that get delay still end up being bad.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Dec 10, 2012)

New Leaf has be confirmed for Q2 (April-June) in Europe. Those who voted there can collect their bets now.


----------



## Lyssa (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know if this is any indication/help but my Nintendo Club calendar arrived today and the month of March is an AC:NL calendar.. :O so MAYBE March? That's obviously just speculation though


----------



## Carole (Dec 10, 2012)

Carole said:


> My guess is that it won't get to North America until May-June, or even later since they have already run out of physical copies and have not yet met the demand for them in Japan.



This is what I said on December 3rd, before the North American Nintendo Direct that omitted NL entirely.

I have been thinking that Nintendo might not meet their tentative timeframe of the first half of 2013. It wouldn't be the first time that a tentative timeframe like this has been pushed back, for this game. Remember when the tentative timeframe was the summer of 2012? I am not saying it's their fault; things happen. At any rate I hate to be such a pessimist, but lately I have been thinking Christmas 2013 or early 2014.


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 10, 2012)

Carole said:


> This is what I said on December 3rd, before the North American Nintendo Direct that omitted NL entirely.
> 
> I have been thinking that Nintendo might not meet their tentative timeframe of the first half of 2013. It wouldn't be the first time that a tentative timeframe like this has been pushed back, for this game. Remember when the tentative timeframe was the summer of 2012? I am not saying it's their fault; things happen. At any rate I hate to be such a pessimist, *but lately I have been thinking Christmas 2013 or early 2014*.



Oh, please, don't even think that.  I'm not sure I can stand that much longer.  I read somewhere that someone uses AC as a bit of therapy for depression (I'm not sure where), and I'm right there with them on that front.  I hope it comes out sooner rather than later.  I like it for March.


----------



## azurill (Dec 10, 2012)

I really hope it comes out before july. 

RisingSun : I am also one of those people that uses AC as a bit of therapy for depression. right now I don't have any of my other ac games to play so it would be nice if acnl comes out soon.


----------



## Octavia (Dec 10, 2012)

I highly doubt we'll be getting the game in March. I think they only added Animal Crossing's picture to March to fit a theme. Just like how Luigi's Mansion takes up October when it's being released in the Spring. Fire Emblem is being released in early 2013, but I believe it's November's picture.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 11, 2012)

Asked me a month ago and I would have said March at the latest.

Now I say April at earliest.


----------



## Fame (Dec 11, 2012)

Im thinking April for NoA and June for NoE.


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 11, 2012)

The German official Nintendo website is saying Q1 (for EU) right now.  Of course, it is possible that they haven't updated their website yet, but....

www.nintendo.de/Spiele/Nintendo-3DS/Animal-Crossing-Vorlaufiger-Titel--273841.html

Google translate did a pretty good job with the text on this website, so it seems good.

Edited to add: The person who I got the link from said the website had said TBA until the last couple of days, so this is a good date.


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 11, 2012)

Huh because the Europe Nintendo direct said Q2. It would be strange to have different dates for the same continent. That's like Canada getting a game before USA.

Though maybe I'm wrong. I dunno!


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 11, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Huh because the Europe Nintendo direct said Q2. It would be strange to have different dates for the same continent. That's like Canada getting a game before USA.
> 
> Though maybe I'm wrong. I dunno!



I agree...but that is the official Nintendo site for Germany.  I wonder if it will mean that all of EU will get it in Q1 now...idk.  I wonder if they direct was giving an exaggerated release date.

Edit: Interestingly...I was just kind of looking at the French Nintendo site, and it is saying the first quarter (no, I don't speak either of these languages, but, there is enough similarities in the languages that I can work it out, and Google translate is doing ok with it as well)

Here is the link to that one:
http://www.nintendo.fr/Jeux/Nintendo-3DS/Animal-Crossing-Titre-provisoire--273841.html


----------



## Justin (Dec 11, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I agree...but that is the official Nintendo site for Germany.  I wonder if it will mean that all of EU will get it in Q1 now...idk.  I wonder if they direct was giving an exaggerated release date.
> 
> Edit: Interestingly...I was just kind of looking at the French Nintendo site, and it is saying the first quarter (no, I don't speak either of these languages, but, there is enough similarities in the languages that I can work it out, and Google translate is doing ok with it as well)
> 
> ...



Could you point out where in there it says first quarter? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> Could you point out where in there it says first quarter? I'm not seeing it.



It doesn't. It only says 2013.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 11, 2012)

Says q1 on the uk page too, wouldn't read too much into it though


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 11, 2012)

I wouldn't read anything into it. The page specifically says "This information is valid as of E3 2011."

It hasn't been updated since then, considering they don't even have the title of the game there.


If Nintendo were the ones that said Q2, then that's what it'll be.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 11, 2012)

Exactly, hence I said not to read too much into it .


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> Could you point out where in there it says first quarter? I'm not seeing it.





Prof Gallows said:


> It doesn't. It only says 2013.



It is on the right hand side, in the same place as on the UK site.  As a note, when I looked at the French site, I also looked at the UK site, and at that time, it said only 2013, which is why I did not include it in my survey of websites.  I checked with UK simply because it was in English.  That tells me that the UK site has been updated SINCE this afternoon when I looked at it.  I guess I should have mentioned what it said at the time...oh well, lesson learned.  Believe what you like, but it looks hopeful to me.  JMHO


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not going to argue with anyone on the matter since I've probably already done it, but ever since this game was announced the people on these forums have been going insane with release dates. It just repeats the same thing every year.

Last year or the year before everyone thought it was going to come out in January-March. It didn't. Then they thought it'd be out in April-June. Didn't happen.
What I'm getting at is, you're hoping for something that has a seriously low chance of happening. If the EU release is Q2, the most earliest possible date you could hope for is April for EU. For anywhere else, it probably won't be released any earlier. With the success it had in Japan, they're going to want to release it everywhere else at the same time.


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 11, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not going to argue with anyone on the matter since I've probably already done it, but ever since this game was announced the people on these forums have been going insane with release dates. It just repeats the same thing every year.
> 
> Last year or the year before everyone thought it was going to come out in January-March. It didn't. Then they thought it'd be out in April-June. Didn't happen.
> What I'm getting at is, you're hoping for something that has a seriously low chance of happening. If the EU release is Q2, the most earliest possible date you could hope for is April for EU. For anywhere else, it probably won't be released any earlier. With the success it had in Japan, they're going to want to release it everywhere else at the same time.



I'm not arguing either...I'm just saying, these are the OFFICIAL Nintendo websites for these countries and at least one has changed TODAY.  As I just put on another forum, I'm figuring that the EU spokesperson guy said Q2 as an overestimate.  If it comes out in Q1, he will look good and be the hero to all of the fans there...if it doesn't, no harm, no foul because he already said Q2.  I'm liking Q1 for everyone because it makes marketing sense...by then the sales of Paper Mario and WiiU console/games will have slowed enough for them to make a profit on Animal Crossing.  If I'm wrong, then so be it.  I just cannot figure out why these official websites are any less credible than the Nintendo Direct?


----------



## Pelshko (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought the game would be released in March, but after hearing about the Q2 release, I'm thinking it'll be released in June.
I just hope Europe doesn't have to wait too long after America.


----------



## Lilnoo (Dec 14, 2012)

I watched a video from nintendo direct and well for Europe its the 2nd quarter of 2013 which is April, May, June.
I have seen other videos and i have gathered for Europe it will be released on the 1st of May 2013 
I hope its sooner since i cannot wait any longer ~


----------



## 18pokemon (Dec 14, 2012)

my money is on April. 100%


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, so sorry for bumping this, but I know how much some of you hate new threads.

Nintendo of America has announced that Pokemon: Mystery Dungeon, Gates to Infinity will be released on March 24 https://www.facebook.com/Nintendo3DS.  From what I am gathering elsewhere, this is signifying yet another delay in AC:NL.

Your thoughts?


----------



## aikatears (Dec 20, 2012)

NA and EU mostly likely will get in in Q2, the question is same month or different months


----------



## RisingSun (Dec 20, 2012)

aikatears said:


> NA and EU mostly likely will get in in Q2, the question is same month or different months



I hate to say it, but Q2 takes it out of the promised "Early 2012" time period promised by the 10/25 ND.  Once you get much past 3 months into the new year, it is no longer early.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 20, 2012)

Nintendo could still pull off early meaning, "The first six months."
Which would probably end up meaning Q2 for everyone.

It's hard to tell right now. If we get any news on a release in January it'll be a huge surprise to me.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 20, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nintendo could still pull off early meaning, "The first six months."
> Which would probably end up meaning Q2 for everyone.
> 
> It's hard to tell right now. If we get any news on a release in January it'll be a huge surprise to me.



I highly doubt it'll be January (or February... or March) based on the fact that AC was not mentioned even once during the latest Nintendo direct. They wouldn't ignore a game that would be released in a month or two. I think it'll be April at the absolute _earliest_. Nintendo could pull off April being "early 2013". But May? No. (Although, they probably won't stay true to that "early next year" statement.)


----------



## Pudge (Dec 20, 2012)

I left the AC-fandom world for about a month or two in hopes when I come back we'd have more info... There's still no confirmed release date? Ugh.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 20, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> I highly doubt it'll be January (or February... or March) based on the fact that AC was not mentioned even once during the latest Nintendo direct. They wouldn't ignore a game that would be released in a month or two. I think it'll be April at the absolute _earliest_. Nintendo could pull off April being "early 2013". But May? No. (Although, they probably won't stay true to that "early next year" statement.)



I meant news in January of a release later on. After reading what I said I understand the confusion. lol
I also agree. The game looks like it's going to be released later on, with April being the earliest possible. Though they could say May is still early in the year since it's only in Q2. But as far as it's looking, we'll be lucky to get April as a release. Without luck, I'd say May or June as the best guess right now.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Ok, so sorry for bumping this, but I know how much some of you hate new threads.
> 
> Nintendo of America has announced that Pokemon: Mystery Dungeon, Gates to Infinity will be released on March 24 https://www.facebook.com/Nintendo3DS.  From what I am gathering elsewhere, this is signifying yet another delay in AC:NL.
> 
> Your thoughts?



i don't see this as a 'signifying yet another delay in AC:NL'
Pokemon is a much bigger franchise than AC. and this game was announced in September and released in November in Japan.
I personally dont see this as a delay for animal crossing


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 20, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Ok, so sorry for bumping this, but I know how much some of you hate new threads.
> 
> Nintendo of America has announced that Pokemon: Mystery Dungeon, Gates to Infinity will be released on March 24 https://www.facebook.com/Nintendo3DS.  From what I am gathering elsewhere, this is signifying yet another delay in AC:NL.
> 
> Your thoughts?



I don't see why this means delay in AC:NL. It's possible to release two games at or near the same time. Especially if it's just a spin off Pokemon game.

On a side note, I never been more excited for a Mystery Dungeon game.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 20, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I hate to say it, but Q2 takes it out of the promised "Early 2012" time period promised by the 10/25 ND.  Once you get much past 3 months into the new year, it is no longer early.



I would say with some leeway, April could be considered as early 2012. I really believe AC is coming out in April. Why half a year after Japan, I have no idea.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 20, 2012)

Wasn't the Q2 release date for Europe?


----------



## Pudge (Dec 21, 2012)

Why wouldn't NA and Europe get the same release date? Both countries speak English right?


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2012)

KyahCA said:


> Why wouldn't NA and Europe get the same release date? Both countries speak English right?



colour : color
favourite : favorite


nope


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 21, 2012)

KyahCA said:


> Why wouldn't NA and Europe get the same release date? Both countries speak English right?



Well if you look at the release dates for the past animal crossing games, Europe has always gotten it after North America....
I'm not saying it will be like that this time around but it's always been like that.


----------



## Zen (Dec 21, 2012)

KyahCA said:


> Why wouldn't NA and Europe get the same release date? Both countries speak English right?



There are many countries in both of those continents. Not all speak English.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 21, 2012)

I just hope they give us British players PROPER translations - which means things like 'mum' and 'colour'. It would irritate me so much that after all this time, they couldn't even correct the spelling for us.

I wish they could just release English games for English speakers, then worry about the Czech, Lithuanian etc because lets be honest, who plays AC in them countries? 

It'll probably be released in June... sadly.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 21, 2012)

Suiseiseki said:


> I just hope they give us British players PROPER translations - which means things like 'mum' and 'colour'. It would irritate me so much that after all this time, they couldn't even correct the spelling for us.
> 
> I wish they could just release English games for English speakers, then worry about the Czech, Lithuanian etc because lets be honest, who plays AC in them countries?
> 
> It'll probably be released in June... sadly.



Everything you just said is incredibly selfish.
Spelling shouldn't matter if you know what it's saying, and all countries should get a chance to play the game, not just the English speaking ones.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't really understand how it's selfish - that's crap. The game sells best in Japanese and English - so surely they should ship the game into these countries first? Sure, they should be made into the other languages but why bother if they won't sell?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 21, 2012)

Suiseiseki said:


> I don't really understand how it's selfish - that's crap. The game sells best in Japanese and English - so surely they should ship the game into these countries first? Sure, they should be made into the other languages but why bother if they won't sell?



They do sell. You can't just pick favorites when you're a company trying to sell as much of your product as possible.
From your logic, Nintendo might as well just not localize the game at all, since it sells better in Japan than it does anywhere else.

The problem you're not seeing is that you can't just ship out games based on what language they have. When they ship to EU, that means it's shipping to all of Europe, not just the English speaking ones. They get it out everywhere all at the same time so that the game will sell quickly in a lot of places.

and no, it's not crap. People should be thankful they're getting the game at all, because Nintendo could do well enough with not localizing it.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 21, 2012)

K xo


----------



## Roxer9000 (Dec 21, 2012)

Well its possible the PAL version will be released in Febuary because the Irish calander is the first month of spring is febuary.


----------

